# Before and After



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Lets see pictures of your cats as kittens and now as adults!

Neko before (4 months)



























Neko after (3 yrs)


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Willie before (2 months):



































Willie after (1 year):

























Both now:


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

are they siamese? is it true that all siamese cats are mean? ive heard that somewhere...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Neko and Willie are gorgeous!

My first cat as a child was a siamese. He was a gentle giant. He even let the neighbors daughter drag him by the tail once and didnt react. Its like he knew she wasnt doing it in meaness. I think siamese got a bad rap because they were over bred and had problems. I dont think that is the case today. Any breed (just like dogs) are only as good as the owners treat them. 

Id say the characteristic of siamese is they loooove to talk. They are one of my favorite breeds! I like the apple head (?) siamese. Is that the correct term.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cool idea for a thread, but I'm going to move this to Meet My Kitty for you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sweet kitties


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

They are Siamese but I don't know how they got this bad reputation as mean? They are the most people oriented cats I've ever met lol. They are always with me right now Neko is sleeping on the top of my chair and Willie has been trying to sit on the lap top for the last 15 minutes but has now settled down with Neko for their morning nap. As a kitten Neko was little attack kitty I would be covered in scratches but it was all play kitten stuff. He's grown into a very well behaved cat. Willie NEVER scratched unless it was a complete accident which I found weird because he's SOOOO playful. I've gotten like a grand total of 5 scratches from him. Yes the term is apple head or traditional. The others are called wedge head or modern. Neko is very much traditional and Willie was supposed to be but he's more in between. Thanks for the compliments!

So let's see some pictures of your before and after kitties. It doesn't have to be kitten to adult if you rescued an adult, it can just be when you first got him to now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Mittens as a kitten* check out those big feet!








*
Mittens as an adult* he grew into those feet. check out the skunk belly stripe!









Mz Tess I rescued as an adult. She was a year and half when I got her. I cant beleive no one adopted her. She is a sweet treasure! She has the cutest little bobtail she wags like a dog. You can tell what she is thinking from the way she wags her tail!

*Tess my office helper*


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Keiko before...










and now...










Pixelle before...










and now...










Sundae before...










and now...










and since I don't have baby pictures of Moogy... :lol: 

Moogy before a haircut...










and after a haircut... :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

So precious! That brings back memories!  I'm glad you posted Moogie's picture. She doesn't get enough "press!"  

Merry, Mittens is one of the most beautiful cats on the whole forum! Of course I love my Siamese and Balinese, but I won't be happy until I get either a black or a Tuxedo kitty. Well, I really want both. And I love all black cats with four white paws, too.  

Oh, about Siamese! They are the sweetest natured, most intelligent, and most loving cats I've ever had! And Nina, the Balinese, is very much like a Ragdoll. She completely relaxes when picked up.  And she is so very sweet! :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have kitten pictures of Cleo and Cinderella.  

And the twins probably don't count because they're still young, but this is the first day I brought them home.






















and here they are now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They are still babies, thank goodness! They grow so quickly, and we need our kitten fixes!  :luv


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Look at those faces. Too cute! 









I always send kitten picture with my fosters. Too bad you dont have some to enjoy of Cleo and Cinderella.

Jeanie thank you for the kind compliment. My son and his significant other picked out Mittens and brought him to me. He was so tiny. It was kitten season and the Humane Society was trying to move them out as quick as possible. I dont know the story behind him. I wouldnt of beleived they separate him from his mom that early which leads me to beleive he didnt have one. He is a gentle soul. Very bonded to me.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I do have a picture of Cleo before I got her. Her owner didn't brush her so she had to be shaved.  












And this is her first day with me...












And now....


----------



## passhon (Nov 2, 2007)

Puck as a kitten (2 weeks or so)









A little bit later:









And now:










First pic of maia (it's dark because i didn't want her mother to get scared)










A little bit later:









and now:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy cow! Those are two of the cutest kittens EVER, and beautiful cats now. :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, they are! They're beautiful.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Here are Willie's pics








This pic was the day we got him









This was a few days ago









This is a scan of an old picture of Miss Chloe when she was a baby









This is my favorite picture of Miss Chloe


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

passhon, I love your photos. Black kittens are so adorable and I love Siamese. Both your kitties are gorgeous!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Harry, did you take that picture of Miss Chloe? It looks so professional, like a magazine or calendar picture.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Aw, I love Willie's colour, he looks just like my uncle's cat Lump. So sleek!

Here's a picture of Ariel when she was about 3 months old:









Sitting near the same door at age 2 or so:









Two young kittens (4 or 5 months) sitting in the window (sorry for the bad pic):









Two floofy adult cats sitting in reversed order in the same window refusing to acknowledge me:


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

What a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## passhon (Nov 2, 2007)

I love this thread 

They are all so cute!! :catrun


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Harry, did you take that picture of Miss Chloe? It looks so professional, like a magazine or calendar picture.


yep, i took that photo, i was laying on the floor when i took that picture. i have yet to take another picture that was as good as that one


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Heres Kaia:

2 days old-









2 weeks-









6 weeks- Kaia and her sister Emma









7 weeks- first day home

























now at 10 months


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How darling Kaia is and was!  Did Emma go to someone else? She was a little cutie too.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

there was four kittens in the litter, 3 girls and 1 boy.

Emma went to my aunts good friend, Blanca went to a family at the barn we board at, and Ozzy the only boy went to a barn members good friend  

i might as well post pics of all the kittens! :lol: 

mama cat Ally, with all her kittens (they were 4 weeks old)









The three of them at 6 weeks, Blanca already went to her home:
Emma is the lighter tabby&Ozzy is the all gray one









Blanca:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're all cute! I love Blanca, and the fact that you named a black kitten the Spanish word for white!  That's original.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

This is Lily as a baby. I can't believe she was so little. 









This is my favorite picture of Lily now. 









I don't have any baby pictures of Gabby because I adopted her when she was 6 months old and I didn't take many pictures then.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lily is lovely. :luv

And Kaia is one of my favorite kitties on the Forum.


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

here are the kitties, about 6 weeks old or so. i can't remember, i was 5 or 6 y/o








mickey the female skunk cat and b-scotch the male orange one
some when they were babies.








here's more of B-scotch. i dont have any of Mickey since she passed away some eyars ago


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How beautiful!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Here is a before and after of Willow wobbler:





















and Toby tumbleweed:


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

how pretty!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If cuteness could kill, I'd be dead! 8O 

:heart :heart


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

(I have to post under Marie in case she faints again! Someone has to pick her up. :lol: )

How adorable, Stephie!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

baby Skylar










Skylar when she became "mine" at about three months old










and Skylar at six months looking very dignified (she's really not!)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The shading of gray to black on skylar are outstanding! Then the second picture where she is getting darker but has the fuzzy kitten fur is so adorable. Then skylar grown up into a fine looking lady! 

Loved your pictures


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Jasper day 1 (12-14weeks)









Jasper now (he likes to be VERY close to the camera!)









Elliot day 1 (6weeks)









Elliot a few weeks later (right before he stopped eating)









Elliot a few weeks after that (after he started eating on his own)









Elliot now (well, a few weeks ago before he broke his leg :roll: )


----------

